# Hymer Exsis i 522 leisure battery help please



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Please can someone help. Had our hymer a week and he is two years old. Have had him on electric hook up for 4 days, but on returning home, the leisure battery has not charged up. We have no power to the lights, step or anything. 
Questions are, where are they located and does anyone else have this specific model that can help us in locating maybe an isolation switch or something that may be in the off position??
We have tried reading the manual..............but not able to follow it clearly. Any help will be greatly received.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It should be located under the passenger seat if it is RHD, You wilol have to remove about 12 fixing screws. Before you start stripping things down,it may be the Electroblock,have a fiddle with fuses and plugs. The EBL is at the front of the passenger seat.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I assume that your Exsis is actually the Van522.

If you switch off the 12V above the door you will lose the lights but the fridge & step will not be affected.

There are a couple of switches on the front of the EBL underneath the passenger seat - rip off the Velcro fixed black plastic cover to expose it.

One simply switches off the mains input supply.

The other switches off the entire 12V supply.
If that has happened then you will have automatically dumped all your fresh water!


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

I know our water is still on board, so it could be that the battery is not holding charge! We will investigate tonight.


----------

